# 2008 Rhino 700



## Canuckpusher (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all..I am new to this forum and it looks fun and informative..

I have a Yamaha Rhino and am looking to put a plow on it for my acreage. Situation is I am a paraplegic and would like one that I can change the angle of the blade without getting out of the machine and another nice feature would be that it has down force. But then I am probably going to even more hydraulics, which mean more $..
Would like to keep it somewhat reasonable $2-3K

Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you.
Mark


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure of the cost but Boss makes a V Plow that fits on the Rhinos search You Tube to see a video on it


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

buy the bercomac snow blower, i hate the plow in my rhino


----------



## K20-69-POS (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

